# Ingenix/UHC HCC Coding



## msbrowning (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone ever interviewed with Ingenix/UHC for their remote HCC coding project? If so, what type of questions did they ask? 

Thanks


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Aug 20, 2010)

I never interviewed with them but I have worked those projects on 2 separate occasions for them.  They work closely with my full time employer and have "borrowed" me on occasion to assist.


----------



## marilyngarry (Aug 23, 2010)

I have not worked with Ingenix/HCC Coding.  I have however, done HCC coding for 10 years.  I would be interested in doing this remotely if you can give me some information.  I am sure there is a huge need.


----------

